# Buying Produce Dialogue



## Emanresu

Hey long time, ive been still working on my finnish. Not as much as i would have liked but im still making gains. Im trying my best. Could you please correct my grammer in this scenario i wrote out?

I wrote this out off the top of my head with the words and grammer rules i currently know:

Me; Mitä kuuluu
Shop Keep: Miten Menne poika, Mikä voin tarjota sinä?
Me; Minkäläinen uurikosvia ovat siellä? Tarvitse Ruokia Illalliseen
Shop Keep /points: Nämä tässä, Mikä Tarveetko sinä?
Me: Yksi, sipula, seitiman Porkana ja uusto leipällä
Shop Keep: Tuo kaikki on?
Me: Yo, kiitos paljon, sinulla on kaunis kauppan


Me: Whats up?
Shop Keep: Hows it goin boy? What can i offer you?
Me: What kind of vegetables are there? I need some food for my dinner
Shop Keep: These here, What do you need?
Me: 1 Onion, 7 carrots, and cheese with bread
Shop Keep: Is that everything?
Me; Yes thanks very much you have a nice store.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I'm not absolutely sure about every line in your dialogue and some parts of it don't sound very natural for a conversation in a shop, but this is my take:

A: Mitä kuuluu?
B: Miten menee, poika? Mitä saisi olla?
A: Mitä vihanneksia sinulla on? Tarvitsen niitä illallista varten.
B: Tässä näitä on. Mitä laitetaan?
A: Yksi sipuli ja seitsemän porkkanaa. Ja juustoa sekä leipää.
B: Siinäkö kaikki?
A: Kyllä. Paljon kiitoksia. Sinulla on viihtyisä myymälä.

We don't consider cheese a vegetable in Finland  -  or bread, either. _What can I offer you? _doesn't sound good to my ear in Finnish because the shopkeeper doesn't really "offer" his customer anything. He wants the customer to buy things, he isn't giving things away for free.

Also, in today's supermarkets one seldom gets to talk with the shopkeeper. I wonder why you have capitalized some words in your sentences?


----------



## Emanresu

I write these little dialogues as a way to learn the language. 

I know cheese and bread aren't produce i was just trying to think of food items that weren't new words that ended in  ( i ). I try my very best to be punctual and a quick review of my profile might answer that question.

Thank you for your translation


----------

